

[video] The future of photography. Jump to 1:18:00 and stick with it for 10 mins - skavish
http://livesmooth.istreamplanet.com/nvidia100921/

======
VMG
Very impressive.

The video perormance sucked for me until I toggled full screen display

------
gerakinis
[VIDEO]!!!

